# Vinatge shopping lovers



## SagMaria (Dec 21, 2006)

Who here loves to vintage shop?  What are your tips and tricks for spotting and buying those gems?  What do you like to buy from vintage stores?

Also are there any vintage shopping lovers in the Vancouver, BC area...I would love a buddy to go along with so we can work together on fidning all the cool hidden stuff!


----------



## ChynaSkye (Dec 21, 2006)

great topic!
if anyone lives in raleigh nc throw me some names I love vintage shopping!


----------



## Katja (Dec 21, 2006)

*I love vintage clothes.  Right now, I'm into lace, ribbon, and eyelet lace.  For vintage clothes, I like subtleties like unique buttons or threading... and of course argyle and plaid and pastels.  I am in some serious yen for some funky patterned socks and tights.

When I go vintage shopping, I usually look for tops, coats, scarves, shoes, dresses, jewelry, and hair accessories.

I have a difficult time finding correct sizing in pants or jeans or anything fitting around the hip, leg, and waist, that's why I usually just skip that whole section.  I usually buy jeans full price anyways.*


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*I love vintage clothes. Right now, I'm into lace, ribbon, and eyelet lace. For vintage clothes, I like subtleties like unique buttons or threading... and of course argyle and plaid and pastels. I am in some serious yen for some funky patterned socks and tights.*

*When I go vintage shopping, I usually look for tops, coats, scarves, shoes, dresses, jewelry, and hair accessories.*

*I have a difficult time finding correct sizing in pants or jeans or anything fitting around the hip, leg, and waist, that's why I usually just skip that whole section. I usually buy jeans full price anyways.*_

 
We have an eye for the same things!!!, too bad we are countires apart!


----------



## Katja (Dec 22, 2006)

*Aww... where is Kelowna anyways??*


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Dec 22, 2006)

I love vintage clothing!

I've never actually been vintage clothes shopping, though.

I usually make my stuff from old sewing patterns...or by altering sewing patterns :].


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 22, 2006)

Vintage shopping is harder than it seems.  Most women back in the day weren't as tall or as big, or had smaller feet than we do because there weren't as many hormones in the meat or milk products back then.  Itsy-bitsy girls will have an easy time finding great vintage stuff to fit into.  The best places to hit in San Diego are Frock You!, Buffalo Exchange, Flashback's, and Wear it Again Sam's in Hillcrest.

My route is repro-vintage.  It looks vintage, but it's brand new, the fabric is more comfortable, and it's going to hold up better and longer, plus, it's usually less expensive than real vintage anyway.

You could always get some vintage patterns (online or thrift stores sometimes) and make your own stuff, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck!


----------



## user46 (Jul 28, 2007)

i dont necessarily shop vintage .. but i like vintage styled things. im in LOVE with urbanoutfitters right now.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 28, 2007)

vintage is such a cute style, i agree!
however i do not recommend buffalo exchange, i really hate it there
at least at the one in my neighborhood! they are rude and also it's so hard to find stuff there you literally have to pick through everything to find something you like & that will fit and then trying it on ughhhh! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Macpro__* said it for me, URBANOUTFITTERS! they are having a really great buyer right now or something, because all their stuff is so so cute! some of it is expensive but mostly it is great quality fabrics and prints, worth the investment!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jul 28, 2007)

As someone else stated in this thread, vintage shopping is great for the consumer on the smaller side, hence why I love it so. I hardly can find squat shopping in the mall (I have terrible luck finding nice clothes that are smaller than a size 6-8 ), but if I come along something in a consignment shoppe that was made a couple of decades or so ago, a lot of times, I can fit into it without it being too baggy (especially when it comes to tops). 

However, I had better luck living in Richmond than I do now living in the Tampa area. If anybody knows any good places in the Tampa area to find vintage clothes, lay it on me.


----------

